# Toilet flange 1/2" proud of floor



## cleveman

I have a friend who wants a toilet installed in his basement. The plumbers left the flange up 3/8 or 1/2 in anticipation of a floor covering. I've never installed a toilet on a flange which wasn't flush with the floor.

Question-How far can the flange stick up and still allow the toilet to be installed?


----------



## neolitic

As long as it doesn't actually touch
the china.


----------



## cleveman

That makes sense, thanks.


----------



## bwalley

cleveman said:


> I have a friend who wants a toilet installed in his basement. The plumbers left the flange up 3/8 or 1/2 in anticipation of a floor covering. I've never installed a toilet on a flange which wasn't flush with the floor.
> 
> Question-How far can the flange stick up and still allow the toilet to be installed?


It will be fine


----------



## KillerToiletSpider

Raise the floor a ¼".


----------



## mikeswoods

If the toilet clears the flange. --Use in old fashioned all wax ring--Some of the ones with plastic cones also have a foam ring under the wax. MIKE


----------



## dkillianjr

I'm no plumber:laughing:, but I'll second what mikeswoods said. You should be good to go.


Dave


----------



## TimelessQuality

dkillianjr said:


> You should be good to go.



:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## stp57

Those dogs! I didn't know that they were cheating me out of wax?:furious:
Steve

quote=mikeswoods;785265]If the toilet clears the flange. --Use in old fashioned all wax ring--Some of the ones with plastic cones also have a foam ring under the wax. MIKE[/quote]


----------



## Ron The Plumber

The flange is too high, guaranteed any seal will fail over the course of time, but what do I know, I'm just a plumber. Don't be a hack do it right.


----------



## Plumber_Bill

cleveman said:


> I have a friend who wants a toilet installed in his basement. The plumbers left the flange up 3/8 or 1/2 in anticipation of a floor covering. I've never installed a toilet on a flange which wasn't flush with the floor.
> 
> When a flange is installed improperly and there is a gap below the flange.
> When a toilet is set the wax is pushed through the bolt slots.
> 
> When this occurs the seal will fail and leak water or worse yet
> (sewer gas). As a plumber I would opt to repair the flange and set it correctly. But there is an alternative, you can set on a rubber gasket.
> IE: Wolverine Brass 3/8", 9/16", 3/4" and 1".


----------



## CCCo.

KillerToiletSpider said:


> Raise the floor a ¼".


 
I agree with this, 

If its an unfinished basement than looks aren't as important as functionality, it should work fine. 

Just cut a piece of PT plywood out, a little bigger than toilet, and drop down over the flange. You can trace it out on the plywood just bigger than toilet, paint it, etc.... 

Toilet has a solid base to rest on, and this can easily be reversed when the need to install flooring arises later down the road. 

No leaks, Proper support and elevation, and removable with little effort for later upgrades. :thumbsup:

This might not be the right way, but your in a situation that isn't right to start with! You decide?


----------



## genecarp

If $ are an issue, Raise the area just under the bowl, Match the footprint of the bowl, cut a piece of wood, (Stone would be better), paint it white to match the bowl, set bowl on top of buildup. G


----------



## WNYcarpenter

Don't use a compression fitting!!


http://www.contractortalk.com/f22/cold-wet-sunday-33942/


----------



## CookeCarpentry

Any access to the flange? Is it PVC or cast?

It is installed in a basement slab? Has the concrete been poured yet? Can you lower the flange before the 'crete goes in or bust up the floor around the flange, lower it and pour a new section?


----------



## neolitic

I'm confused.
Is it ½" to the top of the flange,
or is the bottom of the flange ½" 
above the floor? :blink:


----------



## CookeCarpentry

neolitic said:


> I'm confused.
> Is it ½" to the top of the flange,
> or is the bottom of the flange ½"
> above the floor? :blink:


Good question - I assumed 1/2" to the bottom of the flange + the flange thickness....


----------



## cleveman

1/2" from top of floor to top of flange.

Thanks for all the advice, guys, I think I've got it under control now.

I'll see if the crapper clears the flange and if it does, I'm good. If it doesn't, I'll use some PT plywood underneath, except I'll paint it some brown color so leaks won't be as obvious.

The guy figured out he needs a sink now to wash his hands after using the toilet, so it probably won't be long until a finished floor comes into the picture as well.


----------



## Ron The Plumber

cleveman said:


> 1/2" from top of floor to top of flange.
> 
> Thanks for all the advice, guys, I think I've got it under control now.
> 
> I'll see if the crapper clears the flange and if it does, I'm good. If it doesn't, I'll use some PT plywood underneath, except I'll paint it some brown color so leaks won't be as obvious.
> 
> The guy figured out he needs a sink now to wash his hands after using the toilet, so it probably won't be long until a finished floor comes into the picture as well.



It is official, soon to become a hack job, I knew it.


----------



## TimelessQuality

cleveman said:


> , so it probably won't be long until a finished floor comes into the picture as well.


So.... 

He should reset the flange now(to avoid being a hack), then deal with a flange that's too low later... got it:thumbsup:


----------



## stp57

I'll use some PT plywood underneath, except I'll paint it some brown color so leaks won't be as obvious.:laughing:
Steve



cleveman said:


> 1/2" from top of floor to top of flange.
> 
> Thanks for all the advice, guys, I think I've got it under control now.
> 
> I'll see if the crapper clears the flange and if it does, I'm good. If it doesn't, I'll use some PT plywood underneath, except I'll paint it some brown color so leaks won't be as obvious.
> 
> The guy figured out he needs a sink now to wash his hands after using the toilet, so it probably won't be long until a finished floor comes into the picture as well.


----------



## cleveman

While I was checking my post, which I hoped twice was finished by now, an ad for a poor man's bidet popped up.

I think I can rig up the same thing with some 1/4" copper tubing and a shut-off valve. I won't connect it with hot water, however, for fear that the woman in the house will never get off the can.

What say ye?


----------



## Ebbo

cleveman said:


> I have a friend who wants a toilet installed in his basement. The plumbers left the flange up 3/8 or 1/2 in anticipation of a floor covering. I've never installed a toilet on a flange which wasn't flush with the floor.
> 
> Question-How far can the flange stick up and still allow the toilet to be installed?


Is there any particular reason why you are installing the toilet before the flooring has been installed? Floor tile first, then the toilet install. If for some reason this is for now the only working toilet in the home, them just shim it with plywood for the time being, then uninstall the toilet, remove shims/plywood, put your floor down, and replace the wax seal you used with a new one.


----------



## Gatell Plumbing

123


----------



## neolitic

Does anyone ever read the thread
before they reply?


----------



## Ron The Plumber

neolitic said:


> Does anyone ever read the thread
> before they reply?


Is this a trick question? :laughing:


----------



## neolitic

Ron The Plumber said:


> Is this a trick question? :laughing:


:laughing:


----------



## CookeCarpentry

neolitic said:


> Does anyone ever read the thread
> before they reply?


And give logical, sensible replies?

I ask you, sir, where would the fun be in that?!?!

Good day!


----------



## lee clark

Wood under the flange and against the concrete floor is good for only a few years.
The proper solution is to grout the flange to the floor with a fairly rich, stiff mixture, extending the grout to the outer edges of the stool. Spread a sheet of plastic over the mess, trim it to the edge of the stool. Set the stool and tighten the bolts lightly, use a trowel and a paint brush and finish the grout flush with the outer edges of the stool. Let it set up for 24 to 36 hours, hrs, lift the stool, remove the sheet of plastic and set the stool on a wax seal. 
This work-a-round will last as long as if it had been done properly in the first place.

The alternative is to jack hammer a big hole in the floor and start over.

Lee Clark "handyman"


----------



## protechplumbing

Just shoot some spray foam under the toilet and be done with it


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Just empty 2-3 tubes of silicon around the flange, toilet then place toilet over flange and let it sit for few days before use. Works everytime for me. :thumbsup:


----------

